

Climate Change Plays Significant Role in Europe Heat - cryptoz
http://www.climatecentral.org/europe-2015-heatwave-climate-change

======
paulhauggis
"A team of international scientists says it is virtually certain that climate
change increased the likelihood of the ongoing heat wave stretching across
much of Europe."

It's been colder where I live. Probably 10-20 degrees cooler than normal.
Should I attribute this to global cooling?

